# Toxic Nail Polish



## Geek2 (Oct 23, 2015)

The environmental working group released a new study of nail polishes that showed that many of them containing a harmful chemical even though they might otherwise be advertised as non-toxic. According to the study, a nail polish can be a free of the common toxins yet still have Triphenyl phosphate (TPHP) that can accumulate in the body. Here is a link to the article. http://www.ewg.org/research/nailed

Here is the list of the brands that contain this chemical


----------



## Queennie (Oct 23, 2015)

Those brands make up a lot of the space in my nail polish collection! I do not think I'm going to go and through them all away, but I would love to see other research about this chemical and what it can do to you in your nail polish!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 24, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm not throwing mine away but it's interesting to know and I'll maybe consider it more when purchasing in the future.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 24, 2015)

That's pretty scary thanks for sharing! I'm also not going to be throwing any of my OPI or essie out but I'll probably be sticking with julep for new purchases. Though it does seem that more and more things have scientific research showing their risks I'm starting to feel like everything is dangerous


----------

